# New Diansheng Cubes



## kprox1994 (Jan 10, 2010)

Diansheng 3x3 Cubes are now available to buy at popbuying, they have the original ds, and the mini ds, as well as some new cubes. They now have full size diansheng's available in black. They also have a keychain ds (black only). And a Rubik's Twist/Snake.
http://popbuying.com/products.pb/category.169


----------



## ianini (Jan 10, 2010)

The full size black cube is actually 3mm larger than a standard rubiks cube.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> The full size black cube is actually 3mm larger than a standard rubiks cube.



You are right, didn't pay attention to that.


----------



## janelle (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I saw these too. I think I might get some next time I order.


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 10, 2010)

Also 3x3x3 DS Clown... Anybody know this cube ? Is it a DIY (screw...) ?

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_DS_Clown_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-27434


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 10, 2010)

Yay! Black Diansheng sounds like a dream cube for me. 
Great find! Thanks!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2010)

noo, it's a clown cube, a lower quality knockoff of the diansheng 3x3

it's pretty nice, it was my first DIY, except the plastic is so bad that after a week the cube creates so much dust that it looks as if it've been used for 30 years


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2010)

and it smells like lead.



BTW the oversized black one is a real diansheng though


----------

